# 2 Year Old Black Lab



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am posting this for my sister:

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/44461415

Her husband wanted a black lab his whole life, so my wife found a breeder in the Logan area and got this dog for her husband. Unfortunately shortly thereafter the marriage didn't work out and he left the dog behind. But since my sister has two kids, she really hasn't had time to spend with their dog and she feels badly that the dog isn't getting out like he should.

He is a larger lab with big paws and loves to play. I swear my arm would fall off before he stopped fetching the ball.

Any interest, please give her a call.

Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it related to your cat in any way?
"Wont be sold to any non indoor home" Had me until that, the libs are taking over. My dog has the very well insulated garage to himself as well as a 1/2 acre to run and just run most of the night on the farm, not a happier dog on Earth. People make me chuckle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> "Wont be sold to any non indoor home"


 Lol. I didn't notice that.

My dogs are outside most of the time and they are just fine.


----------

